# Brain Fog



## Dampy (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had Brain Fog for almost a year now. Mine is pretty intense and I'm not sure what to do to clear it. I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced it or is experiencing it? Thanks :b


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

May I ask, what exactly is "brain fog"? Please describe it for me.


----------



## Dampy (Apr 28, 2006)

It's like a clouded feeling in your mind that makes it really hard to concentrate. I'm sorry, I don't know to explain it very well :stu


----------



## katie82 (Mar 5, 2006)

i have that too. my thinking isn't very clear and i find it very hard to concentrate or remember things. it's gotten worse over the years and i don't know what to do about it. do you have depression and/or are you in poor health? that might have something to do with the brain fog.

sorry i wasn't much help, but i do know what you're going through. :hug


----------



## Dampy (Apr 28, 2006)

I have SAD and I am in poor health too. For the last few years I havn't really kept in shape and I eat a lot of junk food, so poor health probably has something to do with it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

katie82 said:


> i have that too. my thinking isn't very clear and i find it very hard to concentrate or remember things. it's gotten worse over the years and i don't know what to do about it.


 :dito 
I think mine is because of depression because it is at its worst when I am severely depression. But then again I seem to have a "brain fog" pretty much all the time since I was 12, when I first started getting depressed.....so maybe I have just gotten used to being depressed or my brain is just naturally foggy... :stu

I'm sure there must be some meds that can help. My dad has the same thing (comes with his depression, I'm assuming) and he said his ability to concentrate improved a lot when he started taking medication for ADD.


----------



## fallen858 (Apr 28, 2006)

*yep me too*

Brain fog...gotta hate it! Its so hard for me to concentrate at work. Everything just gets so blurry for me; even focusing my eyes on the computer has become a daily chore. Though, next week, I'm going to start taking caffeine pills and see if that'll help (i'm also suffering from fatigue for some reason).


----------



## Dampy (Apr 28, 2006)

fallen858 said:


> Brain fog...gotta hate it! Its so hard for me to concentrate at work. Everything just gets so blurry for me; even focusing my eyes on the computer has become a daily chore. Though, next week, I'm going to start taking caffeine pills and see if that'll help (i'm also suffering from fatigue for some reason).


Hmm, please tell me if this works! :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: yep me too*



fallen858 said:


> Though, next week, I'm going to start taking caffeine pills and see if that'll help (i'm also suffering from fatigue for some reason).


Caffeine always helps for me but only temporarly, and the more often I have it the less it works. And unfortunetly I can't really have it when I'm going to do a exam or something because it makes me urinate wayyy too frequently as well as some other physical symptoms if I drink too much (increased heart rate, muscle twitches, etc.).


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I have brain fog at times too. I know that a lack of Iron can be a problem so especially for those who don't eat healthy, you may want to have your Iron levels tested to rule that out. I think that depression or exhaustion can cause brain fog as well.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Alcohol abuse can cause it. I have had that feeling for over a year. Quit drinking 3 months ago, still have it. I've heard some people call it 'dysphoria', which is a separate condition from depression. Something to do with neurotransmitters being out of whack. The drug Campral (acomprosate?) may help. Good luck.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

if you're depressed and have brain fog but are not currently on meds, try St. John's Wort. For me, it had no noticable affect on anxiety, but it held it's own for depression. It was almost as good as an SSRI. Also, while Paxil can be kind of mind-numbing (numbness and lack of emtions), St. John's Wort seems to sharpen your mind.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

I am all too familiar with brain fog. I used to find school easy, but when my depression and anxiety got worse when I started college, it was like I had a learning disability. I had to work three times as hard to remember anything I'd learned. It was like my thoughts had to move through thick molasses, and thinking was actually uncomfortable.

My theory about my brain fog is that it is comes from chronically tense neck and shoulder muscles. I've had SAD all my life and whenever I think about relaxing my shoulder muscles I realize I've been unconsciously tensing them up. I also have tendency to carry my head slightly in front of me instead of balanced on top of my neck which is known to put a strain on neck muscles. Chronically tense muscles can get knots of hardened tissue (myofascial restrictions) in them over time which restricts blood flow and the constant muscle strain itself can restrict the blood flow. I believe my brain fog is caused by reduced blood flow to my brain. The blood has to get through the shoulders and neck in order to reach the brain.

I have had physical therapy a few times and it helps for a little while, but since I haven't been able to keep my SAD in check, my muscle tension and brain fog always returns. I think if I could control the SAD better, the brain fog would go away. 

I have noticed on days where my neck and shoulders don't hurt I am in a much better mood.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Brain fog can be a result from Candida overgrowth.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I experience this a lot, but I think it's more related to my anxiety than my depression. When I get really panicky, I can't speak. When someone notices I'm having trouble and asks me what's wrong, I can't tell them...it's like I've completely forgotten what language is...and then even when I remember, I can't seem to make my mouth work correctly. This is how people know I'm really stressed, though, and I remember that my boss at my last job was really patient with me; not everyone is. I've yet to learn a good way of dealing with it. When I flip, there's not really anything anyone can say or do to help...it just passes eventually.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd say I'm suffering from brain fog, just cause I can never put what I'm thinking into words.


----------



## an0N (Nov 24, 2010)

*Brain fog*

im 19 and iv been in a fog for over a year and a half at LEAST and i cant seem to shake it.

i literally have no clue what to do about it and im pretty much just a zombie..

and its messed up because when it comes to relationships ( with girls ) i cant FEEL anything but i can know it...

that probably doesnt make sense but what im trying to say is that ill know in my head that i like them and care abiout them but i wont feel it, or anything for that matter.

aka 0 emotions
0 motivation

what are some ways to get out of this fog , i wanna start feelin things again!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

sounds like ADD to me


----------



## Tora (Oct 1, 2010)

Brain fog is when the "old brain" is overloaded and all the bloods flow to there so it takes away from the part of the brain that is responsible for logic and communications; So very much drawing the energy of your mind to the "fight or flight trigger".

What my therapist suggested for me that I felt has helped me get my mind working away from the flight or fight trigger is something called "5 things" to get your brain working; what you do is you list 5 things you see slowly in your such as I see a computer.. I see a bed. then five things you hear and finally five things you feel.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had this for a few years now. It comes and goes I think, I certainly don't notice it when it's not bothering me. It feels like I'm trying to draw a detailed picture with a fat felt pen.


----------



## donk (Aug 2, 2009)

I've just come through the fog. Recently detoxed of benzo's and Ritalin, I began a daily routine of exercise and meditation. Normally this would clear any cloudy thinking but not this time... Maybe a month went by and I could not clear that fog. I started looking into what can be the cause and i came across peoples experiences with ADRENAL FATIGUE. Adrenal fatigue is stress related. Stimulant use can also cause it.

excessive fatigue and exhaustion
non-refreshing sleep (you get sufficient hours of sleep, but wake fatigued)
overwhelmed by or unable to cope with stressors
feeling rundown or overwhelmed
craving salty and sweet foods
you feel most energetic in the evening
a feeling of not being restored after a full night's sleep or having sleep disturbances
low stamina, slow to recover from exercise
slow to recover from injury, illness or stress
difficulty concentrating, brain fog
poor digestion
low immune function
food or environmental allergies
premenstrual syndrome or difficulties that develop during menopause
consistent low blood pressure
extreme sensitivity to cold

lots of therapies for it. b vitamins, anti-stress formulas a plenty.
I threw everything they suggested at it and added pregnenelone. I was feeling clearheaded within a day.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

WHat u mean like a constant blank mind or something?


----------



## Liesmith (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to have a feeling when I woke up every morning, like my brain's core was filled with muddy ash (for some reason, that was always the first image the jumped to mind), and all my thoughts had to skirt around the outside of it. 

A sleep study revealed severe apnea, and the treatment has me able to think much more clearly. You mentioned you've been living off of junk food...if you've gained weight, it's possible you aren't breathing easily enough while you sleep. 

If your insurance covers it, I'd highly recommend a sleep study...it only takes one night (you probably won't have to take a day off work/school, since the study is during your normal sleep time), and can be very illuminating. If you have an apnea, they'll have you come back another night to calibrate a breathing machine.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I always have a brain fog at nite around this time. I sort of just curl up depressed & don't think. Not sure if it's the same thing tho w/o anxiety.



Tora said:


> What my therapist suggested for me that I felt has helped me get my mind working away from the flight or fight trigger is something called "5 things" to get your brain working; what you do is you list 5 things you see slowly in your such as I see a computer.. I see a bed. then five things you hear and finally five things you feel.


I'm gonna try this the next time i'm super anxious.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

i looked this up a while back it goes hand and hand with my depersonalization, when i get that then i also get brain fog:/


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I get this every once in a while when i get let down by something or depressed.


----------



## Pedrocas (Nov 28, 2010)

I get that when i am really exhausted or after a lot of stress.
try this
Acetyl l-carnitine, hurpezine A, Alpha lipoic Acid and soya lecithin...
it looks expensive but there are some really cheap deals from the internet.
and then...YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo
no more fogs!!!!
just dont go to high on the dosage or you'll get head aches!


----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

i have this when out in public :um


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

lazy calm said:


> sounds like ADD to me


I had my brain fog caused by my meds, I started taking concerta for my ADD and it had cleared it right up.


----------



## Dulcinera (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm currently going though this misty stage. Complete blank mind. Although mines is coinciding with quitting drugs. For 2 months now i can't think straight about anything, hold basic onversation or even have original thought. It is quite scary, as i use to pride myself on my ability to talk to people for a longtime about anything. Now I can't leave my flat, i have to avoid people incase they think im a weierdo mute. Gunna take a longtime for my brain to rewire its neurotransmitters and that's the scariest part


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

In my case "brain fog" was a symptom of long-term insomnia. I find that when I get enough sleep everything becomes much clearer.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Often, it happens to me when there's just too much happening for me to process. Sometimes I induce it myself by thinking too much about too many random things at once. 

Try green tea. Takes a lot of it but after a few cups you should feel much clearer and more focused. It sounds like snake oil but in this case, I have found it really works. 

It's cheap so why not give it a try?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I have brain fog from depression as well. I also have multiple rapid thoughts that come at me at once that make it hard for me to concentrate, which is from my ADHD and probably exacerbated when I'm anxious. It's VERY difficult for me to focus on one thing.


----------

